# What Items To Buy First?



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

As most of you have read, I just broght home a 2003 21RS. This is our first camper ever. With that said, we were looking for hints, suggestions and any other information you guys could give. The biggest thing that I am looking at is, What do I really need to have, and what don't i really need. For example, The sewer tank hose, do those "slinky" hose supports really help, or are they just a waste of money? Anything else you guys can think of that had you of known you would have bought before your first trip. I apologize if there is already a sticky or a link for this info but I cannot get the search feature to work for some reason.

Thanks for your help

Marc.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I am in the same boat as you.
This weekend will be our first time in a RV (been tent campers for life).
I would suggest taking a notepad and pen/pencil to write down what you find yourself needing/wanting on your first trip.

Go with the essentials (I will let others say what those are).


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Marc,

If you have deep pockets, find a place like camping world and go crazy!
















A lot of the gadgets like hose supports, etc are specific to one type of camping style, so to figure out which ones you personally want, I'd go camping and walk around the campground looking at what everyone else has and what you can't live without!









For basic necessities, I would strongly recommend parking in the driveway and doing a little very local camping








Connect the water hose, plug in the electrical. Then make a meal, make the beds, etc.
(Also enjoy some of yourfavorite beverage to make sure youhave the tools to get into it!!!







)


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We usually start at the cheapy store in town for the basics.







Then head for camping world. Remember you are just adding a second home and stock it with the few things you cant do without at home. we have been camping for 20 years and are still finding stuff we just have to have. So do not think it all has to be in there for the first trip. It grows and changes as years pass. The fun is in the family not the things you can fit in to that outback. good luck and happy camping


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Some of your needed items may be found on this thread.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=supplies

Happy shopping

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If you don't already have an electric tongue jack, I would strongly suggest one...and make it an Atwood!









We have the 3500lb heavy duty model and love it, but it's probably overkill for your 21rs, so try looking for a good price on the Deluxe 2500lb model.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

The one thing that I missed when I got started last year was an awning mat. After getting one I can't believe how I got along without it. You can find a good one here: The RV Awning Mat Co.

The thread that _outbacknjack_ mentions if chocked full of good info and _Nathan_'s suggestion of doing a driveway campout helped us out tremendously!

Good luck and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

X2 on the awning mat as well!









Forget all about the indoor/outdoor carpet at Home Depot...We made that mistake and then bought a 9x18 mat from RV Awning Mats and as Airboss said, you don't want to be without one. They weigh almost nothing, they are easy to keep clean and then you can fold them up and stow in a carry bag


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Prodigy brake controller
Coleman Road Trip Grill

Happy Camping!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> X2 on the awning mat as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ended up getting a smaller outdoor mat from one of the local stores for $15. These carpets are loose woven polypropylene so they will not hold water and can easily be hosed off if they are dirty.

With a camper, forget about using the camping pots and pans and buy some good heavy pots to use indoors and a good dutch oven to cook over the coals. As far a must haves, as suggested above, take a notebook with you and write down every wish I hads you run across. Along with a camping trip in the drive, camp some where that is close to a bigger town so that you can run in and get some supplies. I love going to $1 Tree to pick up cleaning supplies, soaps, and kitchen stuff. I hate using paper plates, so I have bought a set of dishes from the $1 store, so if they do break, I'm not out much. As far as the slinky thing to hold the hose, you really only need that if you intend to stay at a camp site that has sewer and water. To dump, a 10' hose will do most of the time.

One thing that I started to do is to build up a tool box for the camper. One important thing is a good torque wrench and socket to match the lug nuts. The wheels on an RV experience a lot of side thrust so the lugs need to be retorqued often. A torque wrench is necessary because it is as bad to over-torque as it is to under tighten. I would also get a small socket set and a set of screw drivers and a couple of electric testers.

Above all, Have fun. Looking at various camping supply stores is half the fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Basic stuff:

Sewer hose
Some latex gloves to use while emptying tanks
Beer/liquor...both?
Memory Foam for ALL beds. The factory mattress SUCKS

Nice stuff:
Tongue Jack
New scissor jacks
Awning mat
Cutting board to lay on top of grill (great way to get extra space)

And of course a sense of humor. You're going to do things wrong...you will break things. Roll with the punches and learn from them. Ask us questions...we will answer.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We use a black rubber "honeycomb" mat from Menards or Home Depot for outside the stairs to the door. The great thing is you will NEVER step in water or mud . . . it all drains through the honeycombs and it keeps your shoes/feet above the mud! You can even leave your shoes outside the door and they'll eventually dry out on the bottom.

On our 21rs (and other models with bunks), we added tension rods with breathable curtains (like linen fabric for circulation) for privacy (our 2003 21rs doesn't have a window in the bottom bunk area). The kids REALLY like pulling the curtain shut for privacy.

My favorite tip for easy meal organizing is to get a caddy for silverware, paper plates, napkins, etc. It fits in the cupboard above the sink and we simply carry the caddy to the table -- either outside or inside and have everything at our fingertips. No running inside for a knife or because we forgot paper cups or silverware. (We prefer paper so as not to wash dishes but a lightweight plastic set of dishes could do the same thing.) This has saved countless running back and forth for table supplies. Also handy at the booth table when it is inconvenient to get up and down.

We absolutely love our 2003 21rs and you will too!!! Have fun.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BEER


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes Beer. And I will add that since we have a freezer, it sure is handy to make a bucket of margaritas ahead of time. Stays cold and available for the entire weekend. Try doing that when you tent-camp!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What they said plus.

Figure out whether you are going to use sleeping bags, or sheets on the beds. We chose sheets, but others like the bags. Then get or use what you like. Pillows are important too.

Maybe blankets, even if you go with sleeping bags.

This is a second home, and if you outfit it as such, it will make loading for a trip ever so much easier.

We had too many towels in the house, so some went to the camper.

Pot holders, dish cloths and dish towels, scrubbies for those pans that need a little extra cleaning.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

A better shower curtain.
A warm comforter for the bed.
Electric tongue jack.
Plastic bins for organizing the rest of the stuff you'll need.
Fresh water and blackwater hoses,regulatores etc.
some comfy folding chairs.
an awning mat.
liquor (list not in order of priority)
games for the adults and kids.
folding table.
Ice chest
Flat screen and dvd player.
bbq
lantern


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

the awning mat is a must. aside from that i learned from when i was on commercial fishing boats 1set of dishes and 1 set of utensils per person that way if everything is dirty it still only takes minutes to clean up.


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

All sound like great ideas. Keep 'em coming! I can't write fast enough. I've still got a few weeks til her first trip but it looks like we have a lot of things to gather up.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my list:

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

ranier1315 said:


> As most of you have read, I just broght home a 2003 21RS. This is our first camper ever. With that said, we were looking for hints, suggestions and any other information you guys could give. The biggest thing that I am looking at is, What do I really need to have, and what don't i really need. For example, The sewer tank hose, do those "slinky" hose supports really help, or are they just a waste of money? Anything else you guys can think of that had you of known you would have bought before your first trip. I apologize if there is already a sticky or a link for this info but I cannot get the search feature to work for some reason.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Marc.


Glen in Texas gave you a solid list, I offer the following:

Unless you are staying in one spot for sometime disregard the hose stand. But buy a good hose and connectors that have a locking feature. Get a couple of smaller hoses as opposed to one big one, may give you alittle more flexibility depending on distance to the sewer pipe. Also some real nice rubber gloves to use with that hose. Pick up some good holding tank fermaldihyde free chemicals, that will break down solid matter for your black water holding tank. A quickie flush seems to work well (i personally do not have one, but am looking to install one). Pick up some rv blocks (lynx) this will aid in levelling your trailer side to side, or bring along some 2X6, short pieces (although they weigh more) Pick up a 25 ft HD extension cord for your shore power extension, if and when necessary, dont forget an adapter for your power (this will allow you to plug your rv into a regular household plug). Pick up a quality attachable water filter, will keep things from entering your water lines and possible clogging up your water tank, etc. Pick up a collapsible (or two) crates, to store items in , for kids or bbq outdoors. Get a soft sided tool pouch, put all tools necessary for the job into that, get some twist ties, alittle added security to keep your awning from parachuting on you (See movie RV, prior to departure!) Laslty, get a couple of real nice camping chairs, once you are hooked up and relaxed, have a seat and enjoy the view, the kids, DW or what have you. enjoy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The list gets long. Get the absolute 'must haves' Sewer, water sanitation, wheel chocks, Memory foam, and anything else you think you cannot live without.

Then take your time, watch the dollar store or other discount store, stop at yard sales, thrift shops or other resale stores. Sometimes you can get that item for a fraction of the cost that even Walmart would charge. Keep your eyes open for a GOOD bargain. Don't get it just because it is 'cheap' It might be.

At this time I'm even watching out for some things like kitchen stuff that has been'Made in China'.

Have fun shopping.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Basic stuff:
> 
> Sewer hose
> Some latex gloves to use while emptying tanks
> ...


Shouldn't Beer come first since that is what will lead you to needing to empty the tank?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Basic stuff:
> 
> Sewer hose
> Some latex gloves to use while emptying tanks
> ...


Shouldn't Beer come first since that is what will lead you to needing to empty the tank?








[/quote]

Hmmm... Makes me also wonder about the listing of liquor right next to latex gloves.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Basic stuff:
> 
> Sewer hose
> Some latex gloves to use while emptying tanks
> ...


Shouldn't Beer come first since that is what will lead you to needing to empty the tank?








[/quote]

Used beer goes on the back side of any tree not in the Black tank.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Memory Foam Mattress Topper (a must have!!!)
Cheap Hard Plastic Cups, Glasses, and Plates (washable type)
Silverware
Cooking Utensils to leave in the camper
Flashlight
Clock Radio (if you plan on using power) Wal Mart has one that sets itself!
Skillet Splatter Shield
Mini Vac (manual or powered)
Plastic tubs/containers
Gladware for leftovers
Small Storage Ottoman
Long Potable Water hose (x2)
Extra hose for whatever else with Y to connect both up
Straps and ground screws for awning and deflappers
Rubber shelf liner to keep stuff from sliding around
Small Electric Heater
Pad of Paper and Pen to write down things you find you need during your first few trips out. Keep it handy and write it down immediately.
BOL and Welcome to the wonderful world of our addiction!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When camping any where, I love taking a walk around the campground. You can learn how other people do things just by looking. Watch people routines when setting up or breaking camp.

On a lighter note, sometimes just watching people is the best comedy show on.









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When we first got our trailer we moved half the contents of the house into it. Then we slowly removed everything we didn't use until only what we needed was left









Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What to buy FIRST...

Lynx levelers(or the like) I HATE not being level!








or... buy beer/liquor and you won't care... LOL

Awning mat ... this will help greatly reduce dirt or sand coming in!

A nice set of outdoor chairs ... relaxing is the most important 
part of enjoying camping

A HEAVY duty sewer hose... there is nothing like the stares you will
get when the cheap one that comes with the camper springs
SEVERAL leaks at the dumper ... (its a poop sprinkler!)

Rubber gloves to go with your poop sprinkler ..(if you don't get a new one!!!)
you are going to need those. the person before you may not have
been as concerned about germs as you are.

A 30amp extension cord... you may not get as close to the power as you'd
like to depending on your camp site and that will come in very handy.

Glennin Texas has a very nice list.. you may have some things from
your tent days.

My biggest piece of advice.... Start small... it's a process.
Some people might not be able to live without an item
and others may say ... what'cha need that for. It is a 
lot of personal choice.

Good Luck and HAVE FUN and RELAX!!!
MaeJae


----------

